# Blaster Sand Raising PH...



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Everyone and their mother on this forum(that Ive talked too anyway) told me blaster sand was safe and cheap and that it would not change the ph. So I got it...I rinsed it and put it in my empty 55...it was still cloudy for days, then it settled and I let it alone for a while, while I got all of the supplies for it ready. Its got 2 filters with some filter media from the other tank and a little net type box on the sand with gravel from the other tank and 1 plant. I tested the ph and it was as high as it would go on a normal ph test...so I did a 50 percent change(my water out of the tap is 6 and 6 when left out to sit for 24 hrs) Very shortly after the ph was right back up high again. I changed the water again about 2 weeks later and it still zoomed right back up to higih. There is nothing in that tank cept that sand and some rocks now(the rocks dont mess with the ph...and if they did, itd lower it if anything, ive used them before with no problems) so I dont know what it could be if its not the sand...It can only be the sand, theres just nothing else in there.

Did this happen to anyone else? Did I just not rinse it enough or something? I was told by many it wouldnt mess with the water at all. Its black Diamond blasting sand from tractor supply. Whyyyyyyy is this happening lol. Should I take the sand out and rinse it again and fill the tank with new water?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Rocks will raise ph not lower it. Did you test the rocks? Take the rocks out and put a drop of ph test solution on it and if it bubbles thats what raising your ph. The blasting sand is neutral so I don't think it was that.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Its not the rocks...the rocks have no effect on the water. ive used those river rocks for years with no problems.the Ph was like that before I added the rocks. i put the sand in a test tube,let it sit for a day and a half and tested it. It was high. Im pretty sure its the sand


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like you also may have too soft of water. Water with a 6.0 out of the tap just sounds like bad news. No or near zero kh levels and there is nothing to hold the ph value at the value it starts. Any little thing will affect the ph and nothing will make it stable out. 

Get a kh test kit. Your level should be at least 3dkh.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I tested the rocks with hydrogen peroxide before I put them in there too


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

My KH is 3


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

My other tanks are fine, all on the same water. My water is fine and I can get it to where I need it...cept in the 55..sigh


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Hydrogen peroxide won't do anything in testing them. All it would do is clean the spot you dropped it on. Either us ph solution or vinegar. I can almost bet that it isn't the sand.

I've used it for a couple of years in several of my tanks.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I tested the rocks with the ph solution...nothing. There is literally nothing else in that tank that could be doing it. Even before I put the rocks in there it was high. The tank is empty cept the sand, rocks, filters, and water. The ph almost immediately raises the ph when added. I dunno what it could be. I just rinsed some sand really well and put it in a cup with fresh water to test it again.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lolie was the rocks dry or wet. you have to test them dry


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

It was dry. I have a few on my dresser I didnt end up using and I used one of those so I didnt have to stick my whole arm in the 55 lol. Im tellin u its not the rocks. Ive used the rocks before in a JD tank with no issues. The ph was jacked up before the rocks


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Lolie, tell us about your water source, and when you test how long do you let the water sample sit before testing? Your water is very soft, but would like to know if its well water? Larry


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

It is well water...I let it sit for 24 hours and tested it, same as straight out of the tap. My other 2 tanks are FINE. No problems with the water. They both have natural gravel and plants and are at a ph of 6.8 and 7 and are doing great. The 55 is the only one with the blaster sand and the only one with a jacked up ph. Sometimes the well water will give me problems every not and then but its never ph issues like this. All of the tanks got a water change a few days ago on the same day, its not anything with my water I dont think, or the other tanks would be dead(rams, neons, and angels)


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Lolie, I'm of the impression there is nothing in your tank (live stock) so a few test can be made at no risk as there is nothing the current ph can hurt. if you have a couple of plastic buckets take the net basket with gravel in it and put in bucket, and in another bucket put some tank rocks from the tank please. add water let them sit 24 hours minimum and take samples of each with proper sit time test the ph...if you want a third bucket can be used and it would have gravel from tank. By themselves reguardless of what the readings were of the water they came from it won't alter the results, and one of those should offer the information you seek. Please let us know how it came out. Kind regards Larry


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

It is not the rocks....Ive already done a bucket test with them before I put them in there(like the people from the chat im always in told me to do just in case) to make sure they wouldnt murderize anything once I put the fish in. As I said before, Ive used the rocks before in a cichlid tank, they even spawned on them, its not the rocks. The ph was high BEFORE the rocks were even in there. I put sand with clean water in a tube....an hour or 2 later the ph is high. U think it could be the white dust that was on the sand? I rinsed it, It didnt all come out apparently. When I rinsed it it made the water milky white, I thought I rinsed it clean but when I added it to the tank and then added water the water was cloudy for like 4 days.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What ever, just get some aquarium gravel from petstore and then you won't have to worry about it.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I had play sand raise the pH in my 75, ive not tried blasting sand. What brand name/color did you use?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you're convinced it is the sand and you got wrong info off the net, remove it and move on. No need to worry about it anymore.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Lol it just looks so nice! Tis a shame it didnt work...and I had to blow money on something that didnt work out. Its black diamond blasting sand Summer. Thought maybe it could be something else(other than my rocks...) or if I needed to rinse it better or something but I guess it is a mystery. I dont want gravel...thats why I bought the sand. I guess Imma just have to spend the extra cash and get the pet/fish store kind....now I have 50 lbs of sand to get rid of lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ive blasting sand and it doesnt raise my ph. My ph is also 6.0 out of tap. My ph in my tanks are at 6.0 also


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I still very very much doubt its the sand based on the amount of people who use it in tanks with no change in the pH whatsoever, BUT have you called the people at BD, is it possible they changed something about the manufacturing process that could have changed something? Based on how many people I've known who use this in their tanks with no issues at all, its a slim chance that unless something has changed with the sand itself that it would be the issue. 

No chance of the water chemistry having changed since you tested it for the 6.0 pH? with well water is it possible something new got introduced into it to cause a spike in pH? I'm grasping at whatever I can think of here...


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

No harm done, and good luck with you next choice of substrate. Larry


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Breathing the fine dust from stone or sand can give you Silicosis. Do a Google on it if you are interested.

DLH

Sorry, this was suppose to go to the discussion about if it was dangerous to breath in the dust from stone or sand.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Loli, I wish to ask a couple of questions on what is for all practical purpose a concluded subject...But what color was your sand? I decided to reinforce what I felt were facts about blasting sand (discovered there are two types...one is tan from a silicate, and the other is black from an iron fomation of coal slag) There is also a black sand much safer but more expensive called Black Tahitian Moon Sand simular to comon to both blasting and moon sand Aragonite, but this is calcium based and that does change ph. In your low ph waters the iron and calcium type is not stable as the acid will work on the iron and calcium content...I'm not a chemist and why I chose substrates that are inert and coal slag from what I find can have different composition depending on where it came from...Your sand could be a problem if you happen to have purchased one of questionable concern...It still can be tested...if that should be something you want to do for the sake of knowing...personally this is a shock to me, for I have use blasting sand and had no issues...but that was way back perhaps a dinosaur or tow may have still been walking around town. LT


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Its black blasting sand. I went to my fish store today and ordered a bag of the Tahitian Moon earlier today while I was getting a new bulb.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I understand moon is safer, and if it says inert then it is safe, but it still is from the aragonite formations and that is Calcium Carbonate and in your acid waters that will likely impact the ph which is something you are concerned about. I too like black substrat and why I purchased a bag of black Florite, but understand I plan to raise plants in my future build, and will be capping off with Pool Sand...that is ph safe and big contrast on black substrate. Much of this came as a surprise to me, for I wouldn't have considered blasting sand to raise ph, and that is just giving you an honest opinion..LT


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

the guy at the fish place said it wouldnt mess with my ph or mess with the water


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

I just wanted you to know what was found and glad you have found a solution to the problem...Larry


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

It MAY be a solution lol. Not if what ur saying is true. Going to find out when ever It gets here I guess.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Ooh and I did test the blaster sand again and again AND the rocks. The sand in clean water raises the ph all the way to 7.6 within hours.


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Then you are wise to replace the sand, and I hope the Moon sand will work out plus I would like you to post the results so I can also know the gravel doesn't raise ph...Thanks Larry


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

I canceled that order. I read its reviews and there were people who said it did raise the ph. Id rather not go through the hastle again.

Do i think this would raise the ph or mess with my water in anyway?
Amazon.com: Petco Black Aquarium Sand, 20 lbs.: Pet Supplies

I also would like to know if this will too
Amazon.com: CaribSea Eco-Complete 20-Pound Planted Aquarium, Black: Pet Supplies


----------



## LTruex (Nov 8, 2012)

Lolie, I can only suggest your safe with silca sand, and know your safe with pool filter sand since no-body ever says to the contrary to those few mentioned. I have no experience with this substrate and you would have to research for that answer and make your own choice. Hope that helps. Larry


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Eco-complete does nothing to the water. I've used nearly 2 dozen bags of it. Many people on here use it. 

If a large amount of people are saying the sand didn't affect their ph, why not just ask for the brand they used and search for it?

My feeling is that the buffers in your water are insufficient to hold your ph stable. If it is not the sand, not the rocks, it has to be the water.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

the water does fine with gravel. Holds a steady ph just fine in 2 ither tanks. Im going to try play sand or petco sand unless u think that too will have issues


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Lolie said:


> the water does fine with gravel. Holds a steady ph just fine in 2 ither tanks. Im going to try play sand or petco sand unless u think that too will have issues


Do the other tanks have the same rocks? Is the substrate the only thing that is different in all your tanks, mineral-wise?


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

the other 2 tanks have natural gravel, its never given me problems.The 55 is the only one that had the sand(Ive emptied the tank and removed the sand). I think the gravel is the same brand. Just different bags. Ive used Flourite in the past with no ph changes too and a few other gravels, just never sands.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lolie said:


> I canceled that order. I read its reviews and there were people who said it did raise the ph. Id rather not go through the hastle again.
> 
> Do i think this would raise the ph or mess with my water in anyway?
> Amazon.com: Petco Black Aquarium Sand, 20 lbs.: Pet Supplies
> ...


Hi Lolie, I've used Eco Complete in 2 of my tanks and have never had a problem so far, but my ph from tap is high anyway. If you're looking to grow plants, the Eco seems to really help without having to use a lot of root fertilizers (I do use some root tabs with mine) and it stays black. Also, it doesn't really need rinsing...it WILL cloud the water at first, but settles quickly. The only drawback I see is the cost, but might be worth it in the end. I've never tried the sand from Petco, so can't help you on that.

I am currently changing the substrate in my 10 gallon to Seachem Fluorite Black Sand (also pretty pricey). I think it is basically similar in chemistry to the Eco, just finer in texture. I'll have to let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

Ive found a black sand from the substrate source thanks to someone on another forum. They even have samples. Ive ordered one before I buy a big bag juuuuust incase. Imma mix the eco complete with the sand. Its 24 bucks from Drs foster and smith. Not too bad. Its 30 at my fish store.

Ive used Flourite before and MAN is it dirty! Crazy dirty! Requires A LOT of washing or it coats everything in ur tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Order at Petco.com and shipping is free usually and cheaper than that. Need to order a certain amount though I think.

Only $18 and free shipping if you order $49.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Lolie, dont use play sand. It DID raise the pH in my tanks, from 7.2 to over 8.


----------

